# A Treaty of Peace



## SG854 (Oct 31, 2022)

There has been alot of fighting in the Politics section. Here I call upon peace. Let's end this blood lust. Let's end this fighting. Democrats and Conservatives. Let's band together and sign a treaty of peace. At the end of the day we are all people.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 31, 2022)

You have my DualShock.

Sadly, it took only the second post on this thread to prove why this can't work. Some people's egos are just too huge for them to admit or recognize any of their own wrongdoing. It's a beautiful concept. Wasted on the people who actually want to control others.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Oct 31, 2022)

I support the end of all fighting unless it is anger directed at me.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 31, 2022)

I can not have peace with people who either deny my existence or believe I shouldn’t exist or have rights.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Oct 31, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I can not have peace with people who either deny my existence or believe I shouldn’t exist or have rights.


You can't just have peace with people who are hostile to your existence.


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 31, 2022)

it's the fact that I like being right to some of these idiot conservitives as they do the 3 D's (deny,deflect and detest the left for shit they're not even doing) it's just icing on the proverbial cake knowing that the political subforum is one of the few places I'm correct about with almost every argument


----------



## DillyDilly (Oct 31, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> -snip-



Again block him & move on.  Even Im an idiot now for getting involved in this crap.  You are not helping yourself stooping to any type of lower levels here.  We all look stupid.  Lets block each other & move on its that simple


----------



## DillyDilly (Oct 31, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> -snip-



Everyone will ultimately say & support something stupid.  It does not matter what side.  People say they are against things but are all for it when it fits their narrative.  Racism especially


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 31, 2022)

DillyDilly said:


> Ignore him & block him ?  Both sides should be doing this technically.  Both sides wanna be at teach others throat


I have actually done both of these things but I simply can't ignore someone who goes out of their way to disrespect other people just trying to live their lives. I understand that you believe you are trying to find a civil middle ground and under normal circumstances, I would be in agreement. But someone whose history is largely attacking other people is someone who I can not and will not find civility with. As this topic is about finding peace, there is no peace for people who believe trans people shouldn't exist.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 31, 2022)

DillyDilly said:


> So if I look at your post history.  You dont say racist stuff towards blacks that says something you dont like ?  Those that speak the loudest are the ones with the skeletons.  What are you all hiding ?


There are def going to be shitty posts in my history, I've even made transphobic comments in the past. I also regularly remove or edit my old posts that I no longer stand by. I am not someone who pretends to be perfect nor am I someone who pretends to have a constant history. I doubt there's anything racist in my history unless it was something unintentionally racist (such as using a word that was later connected to racism.) Having an account as old as mine, there are bound to be posts made during their time. That being said, I am not talking about someone who's made shitty comments and changed over time, I fully believe in and respect people who change and grow into better people. One of my closest friends was someone who literally sent a transphobic message and I helped her through her issues. She's been on HRT for several years now and I am very proud of her. That being said, this user literally always makes transphobic comments, even in threads where the topic of trans was never brought up. Equally, someone who goes out of their way to deliberately misgender trans members and claim it's "civil." Despite having his account banned, he's still making transphobic comments. By no means should I see him as anyone other than a threat to my peace until proven otherwise.


----------



## DillyDilly (Oct 31, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> There are def going to be shitty posts in my history, I've even made transphobic comments in the past. I also regularly remove or edit my old posts that I no longer stand by. I am not someone who pretends to be perfect nor am I someone who pretends to have a constant history. I doubt there's anything racist in my history unless it was something unintentionally racist (such as using a word that was later connected to racism.) Having an account as old as mine, there are bound to be posts made during their time. That being said, I am not talking about someone who's made shitty comments and changed over time, I fully believe in and respect people who change and grow into better people. One of my closest friends was someone who literally sent a transphobic message and I helped her through her issues. She's been on HRT for several years now and I am very proud of her. That being said, this user literally always makes transphobic comments, even in threads where the topic of trans was never brought up. Equally, someone who goes out of their way to deliberately misgender trans members and claim it's "civil." Despite having his account banned, he's still making transphobic comments. By no means should I see him as anyone other than a threat to my peace until proven otherwise.



If he is in your opinion is BAD you stopping to HIS level makes you worse.  Block him & move on its that simple


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 31, 2022)

DillyDilly said:


> If he is in your opinion is BAD you stopping to HIS level makes you worse.  Block him & move on its that simple


Asking for sources for claims shouldn't be seen as a problem, regardless of my stance. Members who have provided their sources can confirm that I tend to leave them be when provided a source. There are expectations, but most of the time I am legit looking to see where they got their information. I am not as uncivil as people might believe me to be.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 31, 2022)

Can you please stop this childish shit already, if I was a moderator here I would ban all of you the hell out, this shit is annoying to other users. Stop being fucking selfish.


----------



## DillyDilly (Oct 31, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Asking for sources for claims shouldn't be seen as a problem, regardless of my stance. Members who have provided their sources can confirm that I tend to leave them be when provided a source. There are expectations, but most of the time I am legit looking to see where they got their information. I am not as uncivil as people might believe me to be.



If you were civil you would block & move on


The Catboy said:


> Asking for sources for claims shouldn't be seen as a problem, regardless of my stance. Members who have provided their sources can confirm that I tend to leave them be when provided a source. There are expectations, but most of the time I am legit looking to see where they got their information. I am not as uncivil as people might believe me to be.


No one is civil here everyone is looking for a fight 

If Neo is an asshole all of us are assholes for being a part of this & thinking we have some sort of moral ground

NO one does we are all stupid


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 31, 2022)

DillyDilly said:


> If you were civil you would block & move on
> 
> No one is civil here everyone is looking for a fight
> 
> ...


I am going to honest and say that the answer is going to be a no from me. Peace isn’t an option for those who wish I didn’t exist. You can say I am just as bad, but I really don’t care. Peace with people who wish harm only results in them succeeding in harming others.


----------



## DillyDilly (Oct 31, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I am going to honest and say that the answer is going to be a no from me. Peace isn’t an option for those who wish I didn’t exist. You can say I am just as bad, but I really don’t care. Peace with people who wish harm only results in them succeeding in harming others.



All that will happen is all of us getting banned because ultimately no one is in the right here


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 31, 2022)

DillyDilly said:


> All that will happen is all of us getting banned because ultimately no one is in the right here


That’s fine but your centrist mentalityj only does more to enable the worst kinds of people and I hope you understand that you are going after the wrong person.
This

-snip-


----------



## SG854 (Oct 31, 2022)

What was suppose to be a treaty of peace became couples therapy.

In order to heal you must let out what's bothering you inside. Let the other know things that makes you tic about the other. The more you bottle it up inside the more it takes a mental toll on your health. Only then can the healing begin.


----------

